# western cable plow



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a western plow mounted on my ford 800 tractor, does anyone know how these plows are supposed to vent ?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Gary Alford said:


> I have a western plow mounted on my ford 800 tractor, does anyone know how these plows are supposed to vent ?


Sorry if this is a dumb question but what is ment by "vent".


oh, hydraulic pump!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Gary Alford said:


> I have a western plow mounted on my ford 800 tractor, does anyone know how these plows are supposed to vent ?


Venting? If you are talking about hydraulics, there should be cushion valves that came with your system that allow the hydraulic pressure to release if you come in contact with an immovable object allowing you to continue around the object without breaking or bending anything.


----------

